# Most expensive meal Ive ever cooked.



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

-A5 Wagyu steak from Japan.
 Souvide at 127.5F then seared at 1550F. Rested w/ garlic butter.
-Local fish market crab bisque.
-15 scallops w/ a different seasoning for each one.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks pure money there!!!! Pun indented


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd imagine at over $100 a pound if you overcooked it the only thing left to do would be to commit honorable seppuku. Too much pressure for me, I like meat on sale! RAY


----------



## BB-que (Jun 21, 2020)

Great cook. I had an A5 few months back.  Quite the experience isn’t it?   Love scallops too.  That’s a helluva meal.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd imagine at over $100 a pound if you overcooked it the only thing left to do would be to commit honorable seppuku. Too much pressure for me, I like meat on sale! RAY


Want to know a nightmare? The house I rent is now in probate, brother/sister fight after mom died.
 Making the scallops, the stove started billowing smoke. Entire house smells like burnt plastic.
 Gonna propose I buy a new oven, one I like. If I can keep renting for 2 years or leave on my choice, stove stays.
 If I have to leave before by their demand, I take it.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m sure that melted in your mouth like butter. Love the plating and also the multi seasoned scallops. A very fine meal.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I’m sure that melted in your mouth like butter. Love the plating and also the multi seasoned scallops. A very fine meal.


Thanks, it did. Forgot to explain.
 While it rested, garlic butter melted on it.
 Seasoning was ground pink Himalayan salt and ground peppercorns.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 21, 2020)

Enjoy!


DocSteve said:


> Want to know a nightmare? The house I rent is now in probate, brother/sister fight after mom died.
> Making the scallops, the stove started billowing smoke. Entire house smells like burnt plastic.
> Gonna propose I buy a new oven, one I like. If I can keep renting for 2 years or leave on my choice, stove stays.
> If I have to leave before by their demand, I take it.




A day or two of a good airing out should take care of it.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> A day or two of a good airing out should take care of it.


 Just finished airing


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Just finished airing


Crock pot melted 3 days ago.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 21, 2020)

Fantastic cook.
Renting sucks.  Been there, done that.
Family fight unfortunately puts you in the middle. Neither side wants to pay the upkeep.

So happy to own my shack with no mortgage except the insurance and property taxes.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 21, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Crock pot melted 3 days ago.


You might have a power company issue


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Fantastic cook.
> Renting sucks.  Been there, done that.
> Family fight unfortunately puts you in the middle. Neither side wants to pay the upkeep.
> 
> So happy to own my shack with no mortgage except the insurance and property taxes.


Not my family. Current owner fight.
 Me, was looking at a decent payday. Got divorced, agreement was keep house in both our name.
 Spoiled rich girl. 3900sqft, 2 1/2 acres. Less than a year left to pay off, quit payments. Let go into foreclosure.
 Now she rents it for $450 more a month.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 21, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Not my family. Current owner fight.
> Me, was looking at a decent payday. Got divorced, agreement was keep house in both our name.
> Spoiled rich girl. 3900sqft, 2 1/2 acres. Less than a year left to pay off, quit payments. Let go into foreclosure.
> Now she rents it for $450 more a month.


She was making payments. If she would have called me, I would have paid off the house.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice meal. A5 is on my Bucket List. I hope I get there. Seems like every time we start to accumulate some money, something, the car, refer, water heater, Teeth, goes South with the A5 money...JJ


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Very nice meal. A5 is on my Bucket List. I hope I get there. Seems like every time we start to accumulate some money, something, the car, refer, water heater, Teeth, goes South with the A5 money...JJ


 Next us Kobe. Wagyu was great.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice looking meal!


----------

